# Gelding Incentive for 2009



## Crabtree Farm (Jan 9, 2009)

Did I remember reading somewhere there was a Gelding Incentive for 2009? I am interested in finding out more. Can anyone give me more information or point me in the right direction??

Tina


----------



## Keri (Jan 9, 2009)

I don't think everything is finalized as of yet. I'm on the Area 8 commitee and haven't heard any thing yet. But I do know the website is about done for the gelding incentive. So once its up, it'll have all the information you'll need.




Sorry I couldn't be of more help.


----------



## Devon (Jan 9, 2009)

I'm interested to know more about this too



Is it a class or? Only offered at congress?


----------



## Keri (Jan 9, 2009)

Its a program offered for all geldings (so shetlands and minis). We're having a meeting on tuesday. I can ask when more info will be available to the public. But its a point system. You nominate your gelding, show and then points are tabulated type deal. I think we're looking to have area winners as well as national winners.


----------



## TomEHawk (Jan 9, 2009)

Right now there is an amatuer gelding incentive in place at the Congress and Area shows for moderns and classics. There is also the same classes for miniatures at the area shows and AMHR Nationals. To be involved in these classes you have to number one, be an amatuer, number 2, own the gelding being shown, (not family owned, the person showing has to own). Right now, we are looking to expand the gelding programs for the shetland and miniature divisions. As Keri stated, the committee is having a meeting on Tuesday night.


----------



## Irish Hills Farm (Jan 9, 2009)

Jason, who is on the committee?


----------



## My-Lil-Pony (Jan 9, 2009)

I keep hearing about these committees for the registry. How does one get on these committess do you just volunteer or is it being asked or friends with someone else on the committee?


----------



## SweetOpal (Jan 9, 2009)

My lil-pony,

What area are you in and what is your name?? You can call any of the committee chairs in the registry and tell them your interest in being on thier committee, most are very welcoming!!! The committees are listed every time in the journal with the contacts.


----------



## Devon (Jan 9, 2009)

Keri said:


> Its a program offered for all geldings (so shetlands and minis). We're having a meeting on tuesday. I can ask when more info will be available to the public. But its a point system. You nominate your gelding, show and then points are tabulated type deal. I think we're looking to have area winners as well as national winners.


Thanks



I knew about the mini one but I'm so lost in the pony world



I'm super excited to here more information on this






Got to love the shetlands


----------



## TomEHawk (Jan 9, 2009)

To be honost, I don't know everybody on the committee. I know I'm on it and Angie Foy, Kay Baxter, Leah Johnson, Michelle Koster is the chair, Laurie Villapando (sorry if I spelled your name wrong Laurie). Much more than that I don't know.


----------



## muffntuf (Jan 9, 2009)

More committee members - Bob Sansevere (Area VI), Lewella Trembreull (Area VI), Jackie Tyler (Area IV) several more. Generally they have tried to get 2 representatives from each area, one pony, one miniature representative.


----------



## My-Lil-Pony (Jan 9, 2009)

Thank you I was not aware how it worked. I hope that others new to all of this like myself now know how easy it is to become involved


----------



## Belinda (Jan 9, 2009)

Last I had heard Lewella was the Chair ?? I wish you all luck with this program , we need to encourage more geldings..


----------



## Keri (Jan 14, 2009)

We have a website. Please check it often as we'll be adding more stuff as the program gets done.

www.supergelding.com


----------



## Crabtree Farm (Jan 14, 2009)

Any news yet from the meetings? I'm curious to know. My new stallion may be my newest (and first ever) gelding.

Tina


----------



## Keri (Jan 14, 2009)

I think things are in order to start getting forms out. Watch the website for the forms and rules.


----------



## My-Lil-Pony (Jan 14, 2009)

Thank you for the web site and information.


----------



## dannigirl (Jan 16, 2009)

We, the committee, have decided to have a program to recognize geldings from all divisions in the ASPC/AMHR. It will recognize top national and area geldings. The exact program is not yet finallized, but I do believe the owners will have to nominate their geldings. It should be on the gelding website http://www.supergelding.com/ as soon as all the ideas are sorted out. I thought we had it all figured out at the tues night meeting, but then there were at least 3 questions arose after that meeting so I am sure we will get together again soon to iron that out. Not major problems, just stuff that needs clarifying.

I think this is going to be a great thing for our geldings. The gelding website also has a couple of people to contact if you are interested. I am thinking we don't have anyone representing Area VII at this point, but not sure.

Get those geldings ready--it's going to be a great year with many more to come.


----------



## SweetOpal (Jan 16, 2009)

If the geldings need to be nominated before they show in order for that show to count, we need the forms



I had also read that it said the committee would want a measurement card when you nominate your horse, how is that possible if they haven't shown yet, is this something we will be able to send in after thier first show and still have thier first show count? Just a few questions that come to mind. Thank you for taking the time to put the incentive together.


----------



## dannigirl (Jan 16, 2009)

SweetOpal said:


> If the geldings need to be nominated before they show in order for that show to count, we need the forms
> 
> 
> 
> I had also read that it said the committee would want a measurement card when you nominate your horse, how is that possible if they haven't shown yet, is this something we will be able to send in after thier first show and still have thier first show count? Just a few questions that come to mind. Thank you for taking the time to put the incentive together.



The forms should be up soon. I think that if anyone is showing--say next weekend--contact one of the ladies listed on http://www.supergelding.com/ and tell them you want to nominate the gelding and they will tell you what to do. As for the measurement, that was not discussed, but I would think you could send that in after the first show to be added to the paperwork. I don't know how else it could work.

Angie


----------



## Lewella (Jan 16, 2009)

We have everything pretty well ironed out on how it is going to work but can't put it on the website until after we get approval at the Spring Meeting BOD meeting (just 6 weeks away folks!). You'll have plenty of time you get your Gelding's nominated for the show season!


----------

